# Reserve Service Dress Uniform (aka "DEU") Issue



## Docherty (23 Feb 2005)

How long does it take for a Reserve to get his DEUs?  Is it after BMQ?


----------



## perry (23 Feb 2005)

I would think you would be able to get your primary issue til after your SQ qualified at the bare min. Some units don't issue til MQ qualified.But I would check with your unit OR they would know the policy.


----------



## Inch (23 Feb 2005)

There's a new CANFORGEN out on this very subject, it states that DEUs will be issued after one year. I'll post the CANFORGEN when I get to work.


----------



## Inch (23 Feb 2005)

CANFORGEN 036/05 CLS 005/05 181654Z FEB 05
ISSUE OF ARMY DISTINCTIVE ENVIRONMENT UNIFORM (DEU) TO RESERVE PERS
UNCLASSIFIED

REFS: A. 5250-1 COS ADM(HR-MIL) 1 FEB 05 
B. CF SCALE OF ISSUE D01-102 (ARMY - BASIC CLOTH REGULAR AND RESERVE) 

1. IN THE PAST MONTHS, NUMEROUS DEMANDS HAVE BEEN MADE TO CHANGE THE POLICY SURROUNDING THE ISSUE OF ARMY DEU TO RESERVE PERSONNEL. CURRENT POLICY RESTRICTS THE ISSUE OF ARMY SERVICE DRESS UNTIL MOC/QL3 QUALIFICATION IS REACHED FOR PRIMARY RESERVE NCM. 

2. AFTER CONSULTATION WITH NUMEROUS DND AGENCIES SUCH AS ADM(HR MIL)(REF A), A CONSENSUS WAS REACHED ON THE ISSUE OF THE ARMY DEU TO RESERVE PERSONNEL ENTITLED TO IT. POLICY HAS BEEN AMENDED AND PARA 7 OF SCALE OF ISSUE D01-102 (REF B) NOW READS AS FOLLOWS: SERVICE DRESS ITEMS OF CLOTHING SHALL NOT BE ISSUED TO PRIMARY RESERVE NCM S (WHO WEAR THE ARMY UNIFORM) PRIOR TO COMPLETION OF ONE CALENDAR YEAR OF SERVICE AFTER THE DATE OF ENROLMENT. 

3. THIS POLICY CHANGE WILL BE EFFECTIVE ON RECEPTION OF THIS MSG AND IT IS HOPED THAT IT WILL ALSO SERVE AS A MEANS OF RECOGNIZING THE INDIVIDUALS COMMITMENT TO THE CF. 

4. INITIAL KITTING ORDERS ARE STILL TO BE DONE THROUGH BASE SUPPLY CLOTHING STORES AS PER ESTABLISHED PROCEDURE. 

5. QUERIES MAY BE DIRECTED TO MAJ GIGUERE, DLSS 3-4, AT (613) 945-7653.


----------



## chrisf (23 Feb 2005)

Makes far more sense then their old policy, considering there's a vast discrepancy in how long it takes to attain QL3 in the reserves... some trades it can take up to 3 years, or more, others can do it in 8 months.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> After serving 2 years, the entitlement to an "upgrade" to an NDI20 kicks in.
> 
> (And, I could be wrong - it could be one year until NDI20 kicks in ... I just know that as the Det Comd in PEI, I arranged for a massive photo/fingerprinting session with the Ident folks from Gagetown coming over on TD so that we could get all entitled pers into their NDI20 from the temp IDs).
> 
> I'm not at work today to confirm the time-period, but it's given in the books.



Fairly correct.  Two years required to get a NDI 20.  One has to have a DEU Tunic, shirt and tie.  A Reservist requires completion of a QL3 Qualification or two years to get issued DEUs.  So - Two years.


----------



## Haggis (23 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Fairly correct.  Two years required to get a NDI 20.  One has to have a DEU Tunic, shirt and tie.  A Reservist requires completion of a QL3 Qualification or two years to get issued DEUs.  So - Two years.



You, too, are "fairly correct", George.  I've managed to track down the policy which states, in general terms that, unless deployed, Reserve officers are entitled to an NDI 20 upon enrollement and NCMs must have a minimum of two years service.

Secondly, the entitilement to DEU is now after one year, regardless of when DP1/QL3 is completed.

(eidted with updated information)


----------



## CLOTJunkie (23 Apr 2009)

As a further DEU point, the one year entitlement only applies to Army reserve. Air and Naval reservists are entitled to their DEUs on enrollment.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2009)

CLOTJunkie said:
			
		

> As a further DEU point, the one year entitlement only applies to Army reserve. Air and Naval reservists are entitled to their DEUs on enrollment.



They have their Logistik Unicorps Accounts set up that fast?


----------



## Haggis (23 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They have their Logistik Unicorps Accounts set up that fast?



Access to Logistik Unicorps is a function of PeopleSoft.  Once an Army Reservist gains either a DP1 qualification OR one year of service, access to Logistik Unicorps is automatic.

CANFORGEN 196/05 sets the limits on Army Reservists.


----------



## armyvern (23 Apr 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> They have their Logistik Unicorps Accounts set up that fast?



This is true. 

Fact is, the Army sees a much higher rate of NES or release rates within the 1st year of service; and, we just don't wear our DEUs as often as the Naval and Air Forces do (what, usually once per year for us on Nov 11th??).

Ergo, the move (well, not a 'new' move given that it's been the policy since '06) to wait one year until Logistik-Unicorp kicks in for Army Reservists saves us a fortune (note that this is not applicable to Army ResF Officers - it's only applic to ORs).


----------



## Haggis (24 Apr 2009)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> This is true.
> 
> Fact is, the Army sees a much higher rate of NES or release rates within the 1st year of service; and, we just don't wear our DEUs as often as the Naval and Air Forces do (what, usually once per year for us on Nov 11th??).



Generally, this is true, save for Army Reservists employed in/at NDHQ.  Here, WOs and above are required to be in DEU.  There are, of course exceptions, but this is the "rule".


----------



## dapaterson (24 Apr 2009)

To be precise, it's the standing orders for CFSU(O).  Of course, the dot COMs and the Land Staff, being too lazy to iron their shirts and polish their shoes operationally focussed, now wear CADPAT day-to-day.


----------



## Haggis (24 Apr 2009)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> To be precise, it's the standing orders for CFSU(O).  Of course, the dot COMs and the Land Staff, being too lazy to iron their shirts and polish their shoes operationally focussed, now wear CADPAT day-to-day.



C'mon.  Why don't you tell us what you really feel?


----------



## dapaterson (24 Apr 2009)

I would, but it's the Army Ball tomorrow night, and I really need to work on polishing my shoes...


----------



## armyvern (25 Apr 2009)

Haggis said:
			
		

> Generally, this is true, save for Army Reservists employed in/at NDHQ.  Here, WOs and above are required to be in DEU.  There are, of course exceptions, but this is the "rule".



But, WOs and above have DEUs issued because they have more than a year in. And, get  extra points from Logistik too for being at that particuar location.

It truly is a _special_ place.  >


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (25 Apr 2009)

Just to clarify, Air and Naval reservists, get their DEU's issued at BMQ, just like the Reg Force mbrs, because we wear it upon graduation.

Chiefs and officers are really the only ones who wear their DEU's often, PO's and below usually wear NCD's, except for on ship.

I know we wear our DEU's pretty much only for parades (2-3 per year) and mess dinners (1-2 per year)
and yes we get access to LogistikUnicorp after we graduate.

Is there a special process to get the Permanent ID card for reservists?   always had the temp, and had to redo it.


----------



## George Wallace (25 Apr 2009)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> Just to clarify, Air and Naval reservists, get their DEU's issued at BMQ, just like the Reg Force mbrs, because we wear it upon graduation.



That point is really not valid.  Do you think that is honestly the reason?  If the Army Reservists were issued DEU, they too would be wearing them on Graduation of BMQ and SQ.  It would have proven very interesting a month or so ago, when one of our new members would have been graduating BMQ in DEU's with White Jump Wings and two or three medals.


----------



## Biggoals2bdone (25 Apr 2009)

See George you got stuck on that part...but I in no way put down the Army reservists...I just said what WE did...since I don't know what the army reservists do...so get off my back.

Its a Valid point...because its a FACT, that THAT is we the Air and Naval Reserves do, up until now I didnt even know that army reservists didn't get their DEU's. 

Like I said GET OFF MY BACK...you keep checking up on me, and its blatantly annoying, especially when you take EVERY single thing I say as a personal attack when all i'm doing is stating fact, to clear up the murky waters.

p.s I really don't know why you felt the need to toot your (collective army reserve) own horn with the jump wings and medals comment, since as previously stated, I in no way put them down.

Now back to the topic at hand, the VIA offer to CF and DND personnel


----------



## armyvern (25 Apr 2009)

Biggoals2bdone said:
			
		

> See George you got stuck on that part...but I in no way put down the Army reservists...I just said what WE did...since I don't know what the army reservists do...so get off my back.
> 
> Its a Valid point...because its a FACT, that THAT is we the Air and Naval Reserves do, up until now I didnt even know that army reservists didn't get their DEU's.
> 
> ...



Yes, yes - get over yourself.

George is saying - quite rightly - that Air and Naval Res pers DO NOT get their DEUs simply because they happen to wear them on grad parade; that is what your post infers when, actually, it's UFI itself and is non-contributory to this thread ...

which should now be split off and all the DEU crap can be merged with the other threads existing here discussing exactly the same topic wrt who does, and doesn't, get DEUs right away.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Apr 2009)

This has been split off and placed in 'Uniforms".

Carry on.................


----------



## QAD (1 May 2009)

sorry


----------



## armyvern (1 May 2009)

???

Just the pics; no commentary?


----------



## davidsonr_91 (1 Mar 2010)

So from all the other posts it sounds like as long as you have been in 1 year you can draw DEU's.  What do I need to do to draw them, as my clerk has told me that I need to go to stores to get it but wouldn't tell me how.  I am waiting for a Component transfer hoping for july or oct for MSE.  I am army res now but going air MSE so I will have different DEU's.  I know that I probably shouldn't draw them but I am entitled to them as I have been in the unit.  Would like anyone's opinions on the matter.

Thanks


----------



## PuckChaser (1 Mar 2010)

I showed up the day after I finished my QL3, and made an appointment to be sized. Clothing stores took my word for it.


----------



## davidsonr_91 (1 Mar 2010)

Nice, but does anyone know the reference for army reservists to be entitled to their DEU and wondering if my MPRR enrollment would be good enough to show stores but i would really like that ref cause im sure someone will say your transfering so you shouldn't get them but if im entitled then i should get them then.


----------



## armyvern (1 Mar 2010)

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> Nice, but does anyone know the reference for army reservists to be entitled to their DEU and wondering if my MPRR enrollment would be good enough to show stores but i would really like that ref cause im sure someone will say your transfering so you shouldn't get them but if im entitled then i should get them then.



If you've been in for one year (or are QL3 qualified - whichever comes first) all you need to do is go down to clothing stores to have them size you and order your initial issue. NOTE: Call them first to see if you need an appointment for an initial sizing as most locations operate on an appointment basis for these sizings/kittings.

You won't need a copy of your MPRR etc, as Logistik Unicorp pulls it's info on you (enrolment date, SN, initials etc) from peoplesoft {your MPRR info}. Thus, you'll be asked for your SN and the suppies can verify on the system whether or not you have the TI required if required. 99.99% of them are going to believe you anyway.

While you are at your sizing appt, ask them to record all your measurements on a sheet for you personal use too, thus you'll have them to put into your own Logistik-Unicorp account. Your Logistik-Unicorp account will save your sizes until you ever have to change them (ie gain a spare tire tire etc). They will also help you set up your Logistik-Unicorp account right there at Clothing Stores if you want them to - just ask.

Clothing Support group will order your initial issue on your behalf and your initial issue of DEUs will be delivered to their location for onward "gifting" to you. You do *NOT* need to use your own _L-U_ points to order your initial DEU kit. Save your points to order extras of the stuff you see fit to have extras of ... like shirts etc.

After clothing places the demands for your initial issue DEU, it should be about 5 (working) days before they receive it into their location for you. Make sure that you give them a valid contact number to reach you or leave at message for you at so that they can make contact when it arrives.

It doesn't matter that you are CTing ... you are still entitled to your kit; all the better for you if you are remaining in the same enviornment ... you will get _*another*_ initial issue upon your CT to the other side and so will have enough DEU to last until you get that ineveitable posting to Disney on the Rideau.  >


----------



## LineJumper (4 Mar 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> so will have enough DEU to last until you get that ineveitable posting to Disney on the Rideau.  >



  it's all dependant on the job done there. 8)


----------



## armyvern (4 Mar 2010)

LineJumper said:
			
		

> it's all dependant on the job done there. 8)



Nahhhh, the _wo_man that owns the weather machine also owns a DEU forecaster - anyone that's ever been issued more than 2 sets ... is guaranteed one of those DEU jobs. 'Tis a small secret of the way life works based upon musings from some guy named Murphy.  8)


----------



## LineJumper (4 Mar 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Nahhhh, the _wo_man that owns the weather machine also owns a DEU forecaster - anyone that's ever been issued more than 2 sets ... is guaranteed one of those DEU jobs. 'Tis a small secret of the way life works based upon musings from some guy named Murphy.  8)



Touche, however, I'll pull pin before I ever get posted there again


----------



## davidsonr_91 (8 Mar 2010)

Well I called clothing stores and gave them the senario about going from army to air force CTing in the next few months.  I was told that I could put the order in and it would take about 2 months to make it all up and that they would probably put a stop on the order because someone would realize I am doing a CT so all in all i was told no it will never happen.


----------



## armyvern (8 Mar 2010)

davidsonr_91 said:
			
		

> Well I called clothing stores and gave them the senario about going from army to air force CTing in the next few months.  I was told that I could put the order in and it would take about 2 months to make it all up and that they would probably put a stop on the order because someone would realize I am doing a CT so all in all i was told no it will never happen.



Honestly - what they told you was bullshit. Plain & simple.

You *ARE* entitled to your DEUs *NOW*. They can not refuse to order your initial issue NOW. There is NO CEASING of your entitlement simply because you may CT in the future. NONE. All they have to do is measure you and send the demand to Logistik-Unicorp (that involves ONE email with all your sizes onto it). Once Logistik-Unicorp has that email demand ... your uniform is shipped within 5 DAYS by them to clothing stores. FROM EXPERIENCE, it usually takes 5 or 6 working days for us to receive your initial issue from Logistik - that's 5 or 6 working days starting from when we order it. NOT 2 months.

They then have up to 10 working days after that to sew on your badges/rank etc.

Someone fed you a line of bullshit. Pure bullshit. I hope you remember their name; call them back and ask for the supervisor's name and number.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (8 Mar 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Someone fed you a line of bullshit. Pure bullshit. I hope you remember their name; call them back and ask for the supervisor's name and number.



And then we will sic Vern on them...........

 ;D


----------



## davidsonr_91 (9 Mar 2010)

So called stores again this morning, asked them how long it would take, they told me a better story of about 10 days.  I asked them about the CT and the fact that I have put it in and am waiting for my offer and was told my transfer would be 1 July 10 or 1 Sept 10, the Cpl asked me why I would want my DEU's for army and I told him because I am entitled to them and there is no other reason.  And that Is true I want them to have them is all.  He then got his PO on the phone and the PO asked me to email him with my information along with the reason of why i wanted the DEU's and he would let me know if my request would be granted.

Now I think that I am going to give myself a bad name in the system for asking for the stuff cause I am entiteled to have them instead of having a good reason.


----------



## Niteshade (9 Mar 2010)

Why do you feel that you must waste taxpayers money providing you with a uniform that you will never EVER wear?

You think they are cheap?

Nites


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Mar 2010)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> Why do you feel that you must waste taxpayers money providing you with a uniform that you will never EVER wear?
> 
> You think they are cheap?
> 
> Nites



Its not a matter of being cheap, and the crack about wasting taxpayers money is undeserved. Who says he will never wear it? It may be one day within the next few months he may be required to wear DEU. This soldier is doing his duty.


----------



## Niteshade (10 Mar 2010)

Respectfully Mid Aged Silverback, my question wasn't meant as a "crack" and is a legitimate question.

Certainly we as soldiers are required to wear our DEU uniforms in order to conduct certain duties. However the fact is many a reservist can conduct his duties without them (or at least up until they are finally issued). Armyvern has mentioned why this occurs (earlier in this thread). Clearly this is a cost savings issue as she mentions a lot of money is saved.

At the same token we are also trained to be responsible soldiers and not waste things.  If he is truly in need of his uniform (IE a parade coming up in 2-4 weeks time (I know about my parades well in advance)): He can order them in, and if need be on rush order. But if he doesn't need it (which is more likely the case and I have not heard otherwise yet), then why issue simply because "he is entitled" when he is fully aware of a component transfer to a different element. Ergo, he will not use it, and is expending resources with no clear benefit.

My opinion on this matter.

Nites


----------



## Eye In The Sky (10 Mar 2010)

So, what if he isn't going to use say, his rucksack in the next few months?  Or...ICE bib pants?   Heck he is CT'ing so...lets just deny him any Class A wages in these tight $$ times.  

When I was PRes, if you were entitled to something, in my troop you were expected to have it, because in my opinion, the Powers That Be only gave you the entitlement if you needed it or were likely going to use it.  

While I see your point (to a limited point, WRT to the "'cause I just want it" comments), its an entitlement and who knows, maybe he/she won't get the CT for some time.  Also, as he/she is a MSE Op, if I was his/her boss, I'd want ALL of my folks to have DEU.  "Anticipation of future tasks", those are the folks that drive staff cars and their occupants around.

 :2c:


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Mar 2010)

I was Reg Force for many years, and it cranked me up to no end when people would deny Reservists their kit, "because they are Reservists". Its on the scale of issue for a reason.


----------



## Haggis (10 Mar 2010)

Mid Aged Silverback said:
			
		

> I was Reg Force for many years, and it cranked me up to no end when people would deny Reservists their kit, "because they are Reservists". Its on the scale of issue for a reason.



That still happens, but much less so than in the past.  Usually a phone call to the local supply MWO gets it sorted out.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Mar 2010)

Haggis said:
			
		

> That still happens, but much less so than in the past.  Usually a phone call to the local supply MWO gets it sorted out.



Especially if that MWO was ArmyVern I'm thinking.


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2010)

Niteshade said:
			
		

> Respectfully Mid Aged Silverback, my question wasn't meant as a "crack" and is a legitimate question.
> 
> Certainly we as soldiers are required to wear our DEU uniforms in order to conduct certain duties. However the fact is many a reservist can conduct his duties without them (or at least up until they are finally issued). Armyvern has mentioned why this occurs (earlier in this thread). Clearly this is a cost savings issue as she mentions a lot of money is saved.
> 
> ...



This soldier is QL3 qual'd OR has completed one year of service; therefore, he *IS ENTITLED* to his uniform now. The Army "saved" it's money via it's very own cost-cutting measure by "making soldiers of the Land reserve Force wait 1 full year or until 3s qual'd" to receive it, _finally_, in the first place! The CF has already saved itself LOTS of bucks on DEUs via offloading that "cost-saving" onto the back of Land Force reserve members. *No one * else is subject to such differential treatment or delay of their entitlement. he's already "done his part" in the grandscheme of "cost-savings".

This soldier has already been precluded from parading in DEU, participating in formal functions with his peers/Unit  for a full year delay because of this policy. That is NOT good for morale. He has EARNED his uniform just as someone "earns" their capbadge.

Nor is the recommendation that this soldier NOT ask for his uniform under some presumtion that he won't use it, or that it will save money.

NEVER would I suggest that the CF save money by keeping YOU from having something that you are *entitled* to. He is entitled to his uniform and it really is that simple.

As for his CT - he has NO CT offer. He has NO CT message. He has NO guarantee that he will even BE CT'd at any date let alone in July or August. Especially so given the RegF recruiting/intake freeze. What he has is heresay ... it's all just talk until he's got the offer and message in-hand.

He IS entitled to his uniform - sans delay. Period.

His is a totally different situation from a soldier who has CT message in hand with a CT-date - who is guaranteed not to be in the DEU in the future. And, even in that case - there is not a SINGLE supply regulation that ceases that members entitlement to his initial issue of DEU prior to that date occuring; not a one.

There is ONE supply regulation that precludes us from having to purchase LPOd or custom footwear for any member with less than 6 months remaining to serve IN THE CF, but that's it. If that pers needing custom combat boots is CTing to a blue trade, or navy ... we STILL need to buy those custom boots that he'll wear for 6 months.

As for him thinking that he's making a bad name for himself ... it's not him who's the bad name here; it's the sup techs that are failing to DO THEIR JOBS in this situation.  That pisses me off entirely. The kid is now afraid to insist that he get what he is entitled to, that which will permit him to participate in all areas of unit functions or activities as a full member alongside his peers, because some sup tech is spouting bullshit --- all based upon a CT that may/may not even happen.

Next step: have your supervisor contact the supervisor of the Sgt Sup tech.


----------



## armyvern (10 Mar 2010)

Ahhhhh davidson, just noticed where you are located; it's not you. Check out his profile Mid-aged Silverback ... 

Sounds like SNAFU for army pers.

PMing you with my DIN email addy ... will advise from there.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 Mar 2010)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Ahhhhh davidson, just noticed where you are located; it's not you. Check out his profile Mid-aged Silverback ...
> 
> Sounds like SNAFU for army pers.
> 
> PMing you with my DIN email addy ... will advise from there.


Why am I not suprised. Vern, get out here and sort these f***ers out. Please.


----------



## NSDreamer (25 Jun 2010)

Hello,

 I'm a reserve force OCdt Army Logistics Officer, anyway I'm heading out on BMQ in 5 days if all goes well and my Cpt manages to secure me my spot. (Courses are really full right now apparently, surprise   ) 

 Anyway at the end of the summer, Aug.28th, my Girlfriend's brother is getting married and frankly a tuxedo is out of my league (cash wise), though I understand DEU is acceptable wear at such functions (if I'm wrong let me know). Basically the question is, is it likely I will be issued a #3  service dress by then, or am I expected to purchase my own similar to ceremonial? 

 I'll probably just end up renting a tuxedo, but if someone could answer this question anyway it would be very nice! Thank you for your consideration!

   -NSDreamer


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2010)

Please read the topics on DEU issue to Reservists.  They will inform you as to when you are entitled to be fitted for DEUs.


Topic Locked !


----------



## Black Knight (11 Mar 2013)

I tried searching for some key words on this issue but I turned up with nothing.

Anyways, I have found out that with Naval/Air Force reserve personnel, they can obtain their DEUs immediately after they swear in. However, with Army reserve personnel, they must wait a year until they can order theirs.

Is anyone able to explain why this is in place? I understand that it's in the supply pam and 'it's just the regulations', however, there has to be some explanation for it.

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Mar 2013)

Actually it is 1 year after joining or trades qualification which ever comes first. As far as why this is I can only go by what I was told at the QM. Far to many people were getting in, getting their DEUs then getting out with in that first year. Now this might be only speculation on the supply guys part or it might be true, either way it makes sense.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (11 Mar 2013)

That is the same reason I was told Tank Troll.


----------



## Monsoon (11 Mar 2013)

Tank Troll said:
			
		

> As far as why this is I can only go by what I was told at the QM. Far to many people were getting in, getting their DEUs then getting out with in that first year. Now this might be only speculation on the supply guys part or it might be true, either way it makes sense.


And as for why the Navy/Air Reserve opt to supply a full DEU issue upfront, my understanding is that it's because those reserve components do the Reg F BMQ, which assumes a full DEU kit issue.


----------



## Black Knight (11 Mar 2013)

Hmm. I just always find it's a hassle when it comes to remembrance day and mess dinner events. The unit has to try and scrounge DEU parts just to have the troops looking good and so they aren't the odd ones out. I just wish there was something other than scrounging for these parts..


----------



## Smirnoff123 (11 Mar 2013)

What do you mean scrounging for parts? In my experience, youve either been issued the complete deu set after a year in or still only have cadpat.


----------



## PuckChaser (11 Mar 2013)

C.G.R said:
			
		

> What do you mean scrounging for parts? In my experience, youve either been issued the complete deu set after a year in or still only have cadpat.



There are various shortages every year, I remember a few years back they had no LFC Command badges, and members were looking to the older folks to see if they had an extra. I've heard of similar issues with rank pins, but never experienced it myself.


----------



## Smirnoff123 (11 Mar 2013)

Now that I think of it, there was a shortage of brigade badges for DEUs.


----------



## Tank Troll (11 Mar 2013)

Until recently we were short every thing from cap badges to collar dogs to shoulder titles. Rank insignia is an other issue along with gabardines. As per a normal Army unit we only wear them if it is needed, however when parading with Marlant they want us to wear them regardless of the weather and actually kicked my guys of parade last Nov 11th for not having them. Then sent the Area RSM a whiny e-mail about how the LFAA contingent wasn't properly dressed and how we were short pers for parade. 
(rant over)


----------



## BDTyre (15 Mar 2013)

In my regiment, traditionally we've given out DEUs after one becomes SQ (now BMQ-L) qualified. Generally. Some of us get after trades qual., depending on timing. The once exception was in 2010 for our Centennial/colour presentation - the CO wanted as many members in DEUs as possible.


----------



## Viam (18 Mar 2016)

Good day, I'm just curious as to when I'd be able to obtain the CAF uniform once I've been accepted to a unit.

Thank you,

Viam.


----------



## Viam (18 Mar 2016)

Thanks for the response! I was searching with the wrong keywords it seems, thanks again for the information.


----------

